

Ask HN: Insurance against file-sharing lawsuits? - throwaway_5678

Hi HN,<p>I pirate a bit here and there to save me a few bucks. I was wondering, if any form of insurance exists for file-sharers like myself if we get sued for sharing copyrighted material?<p>A quick google search reveals one such insurance exists in Sweden, but I live in the US. Does anyone know of any such litigation protection service in the US?<p>Incidentally, this sounds like a good startup to form, if something like this doesn't exist. I'm considering forming a non-profit/co-op insurance for file-sharers in the US if one doesn't exist. I don't how hard that would be though. (I've never formed a company myself before.)<p>Also, would this be legal? (IANAL)
======
mooism2
Could a copyright holder subpoena the insurance company for its customer list,
on the grounds that its customers were likely to be infringing copyrights?

(IANAL even in my jurisdiction.)

